# Are Pal Joey Clubs Stiil Around?



## missin44

I had a set of these maybe 20 years ago. They are long gone but is Pal Joey still around?


----------



## GoCards

*Pal Joey*

Wow. Blast from the past. I still have a set of Pal Joey Outback 2 irons in my basement. I remember their service was very good. I snapped the shaft on my 2 iron and they replaced it for free.


----------

